# Kangaroo Concealed Carry Holster



## Murdoch

A while back (last year, I think), I posted looking for suggestions for a deep cover holster that would not be noticed in social settings (i.e. hugging, etc.).

For the time being, I settled on a 5.11 holster shirt, which works quite well. I kept my eyes open for anything that might be a bit more ideal, especially for hot Georgia summer days, when the holster shirt is just a bit too tight and warm.

A police officer friend suggested I check out Kangaroo Industries, and I found this review. It looked promising, so I bought one, and wanted to post my review for anyone looking for something similar.

Please excuse the photo quality, most of these are mirror shots, and I had to turn off the flash to make it work.

So far, I'm quite pleased. The natural color blends in under a dress shirt, and won't show through anything but the thinnest white shirt. It is essentially cross between a belly band and shoulder holster. The gun rides under the arm, and the strap helps support the weight without requiring the band to be too tight.



Behind the gun pocket, there is a second smaller pocket that is exactly the right size for an ID and Permit, should you wear it w/o pockets, or to hide credit cards or cash.



The gun rides high and tight, making it quite discreet, and allowing you to tuck your arm in to keep it from being felt even if someone hugs you or something. If they feel the strap across your back, you can explain it away as a back brace - but it's so thin, I've never had that happen yet.



It absolutely disappears under a dress shirt.





It's not the fastest draw in the world, of course, when compared to an IWB or similar, but for deep cover, it's not too bad.





Overall, I'm pretty pleased. It's comfortable, adds no heat in warm weather, is almost undetectable, and is only about $30.

As for speed of access, it helps to wear the right shirt. You can order a $50 shirt from 5.11 with snaps to allow you easy access, or if you have a crafty wife (or are crafty yourself) who will humor you, she can do it to one of your own shirts for free!







I had her remove the top 4 buttons (not counting the collar button), sew shut the button holes, and sew the buttons onto the front of the shirt. The she sewed snaps onto the shirt behind the buttons. I can "superman" without damaging the shirt, and no one knows the difference.

Paired with a pair of 5.11 Covert Khakis, I can carry my Kahr CW9 (or my J-Frame) in the Kangaroo, and 4 mags in the pants, and no one is the wiser. Not too bad!


----------



## DevilsJohnson

> I had her remove the top 4 buttons (not counting the collar button), sew shut the button holes, and sew the buttons onto the front of the shirt. The she sewed snaps onto the shirt behind the buttons. I can "superman" without damaging the shirt, and no one knows the difference.


Sounds like a lot of work. I'm also not too sure that the rig will hold up over time. I would think the holster would get weak from the seemingly endless washing because it's going to get funky.

Of course at the price I guess you can have a couple for the money of a leather holster.


----------



## Murdoch

It actually only took her about 20 minutes - she did it by hand while we watched TV - it's less work than it sounds like.

As for durability, I haven't had it very long, so I'll have to let everyone know after a while, but it's well made, and easily repaired, I think, due to the construction. We'll see. The stitching is all pretty tight, so I think it will hold up well after washings, but time will tell.

Also, for me, this is not my primary mode of carry - I only use it once or twice a month at this point, so that helps.


----------



## Todd

That would never work for me. As tight as that looks, the thing would be soaked with sweat in less than an hour. Although it does look like it would offer good support for guys with man boobs.


----------



## Murdoch

It's snug, but not tight like a belly band, since you have the support strap. But yeah, I wore it outside the other day for about 3.5 hours in the sun, and it was definitely sweaty. It's made to be washed, and I cleaned my gun up real well afterward.


----------

